# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  Δισκοπριονο parkside

## stam1982

Καλησπερα επεσε στα χερια μου ενα δισκοπριονο το οποιο με το που παταω τον διακοπτη ριχνει την ασφαλεια του χωρου.
Δευτερον μυριζουν οι πομπινες και τριτον εχει λιωσει το πλαστικο που προστατευει τον ακροδεκτη της ψυκτρας( καρβουνακι).  Αν ειναι βραχυκυκλωμενες οι πομπινες, υπαρχει σωτηρια;

Υ.σ Πολυμετρο θα εχω απο Δευτερα.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Καλησπερα επεσε στα χερια μου ενα δισκοπριονο το οποιο με το που παταω τον διακοπτη ριχνει την ασφαλεια του χωρου.
> Δευτερον μυριζουν οι πομπινες και τριτον εχει λιωσει το πλαστικο που προστατευει τον ακροδεκτη της ψυκτρας( καρβουνακι).  Αν ειναι βραχυκυκλωμενες οι πομπινες, υπαρχει σωτηρια;
> 
> Υ.σ Πολυμετρο θα εχω απο Δευτερα.


Ολα διορθώνονται .

----------


## fotis 65

πάρε πρώτα ενα τηλέφωνο στο servis(  http://www.vrisko.gr/details/4edc67503c252_6jadd66cag4_dbag_5  )δώσε πχ το (IAN: 49407) και θα στο επισκευάσουν δωρεάν κατα 99% . τα lidl έχουν άψογη υποστήριξη.

----------


## stam1982

Ευχαριστω

----------


## giavra

αστο ειναι καμενο

----------


## stam1982

Καλησπερα, βρηκα λιγο χρονο να ασχοληθω.Εβγαλα τις πομπινες και τις μετρησα, η μια εδειχνε 172 ωμ και η αλλη 000,2 ωμ.Επισκευαζεται;Αν ναι, γνωριζεται αν υπαρχει καποιος κοντα στον Αγιο Δημητριο;

----------


## stam1982

Καλησπερα, τελικα μετα απο ελεγχο στην πομπινα το ενα πηνιο ηταν βραχυκυκλωμενο και γενικα ολη η πομπινα σε ασχημη κατασταση απο υψηλες θερμοκρασιες.
Εγινε ανακατασκευη της πομπινας με κοστος 30 ευρω.Το εργαλειο λειτουργει κανονικα και το μονο που απομενει ειναι να δοκιμαστει στην πραξη.

----------


## chipakos-original

Σωστός...

----------


## vasilisd

Αλήθεια, πόσο έκανε το δισκοπρίονο; Αν το εργαλείο κάνει 50 και η επισκευή 30 ε δεν αξίζει κανείς να ασχολείται..

----------


## stam1982

Βασιλη συμφωνω.Η χρηση του,ομως,θα ειναι περιστασιακη και χωρις πολλα ζορια για να αντεξει.Απο το να μην εχεις,ειναι μια οικονομικη λυση για δεκα κοψιματα το χρονο.Το τι ψαρια θα πιασουμε αναμενομεν....
Να σου πω οτι το εργαλειο δεν το αγορασα γι αυτο και ασχοληθηκα.
Προσπαθω να αγοραζω ποιοτικα πραγματα γιατι  βγαινει μια η αλλη.
50 αρχικη τιμη και 30 η ανακατασκευη βαλε 20 καρβουνα-δισκος και αγοραζες εξαρχης εναν επωνυμο και τελος.

----------

